# Medtronic Veo motor error



## chandler (Oct 15, 2014)

Had 2 motor errors on my pump when I changed my set before dinner this evening.  I've had a couple of No Delivery alarms before while changing a set but I'd not encountered this one and the advice on the Medtronic site was to call their helpline.

I was connected to someone in the USA as the UK office was closed.  He asked a few questions; had I dropped the pump (no), had it been exposed to any strong magnetic fields (no).  Then he said I had to stop using the pump and go on to my backup plan.  They are going to replace the pump when the UK office opens tomorrow. He's asked me to write down all the pump settings so I can program the new pump when it arrives.

Have to say that, although it's disappointing my pump has developed an issue after only 15 months, I'm pleased with Medtronic's response.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounded excellent Chandler

I felt much the same when my clinic suggested I contact Medtronic about some small cracks that had appeared on the battery screw-thread and were getting bigger. 

Spoke to them Friday, new pump arrived Monday. Top service!


----------



## chandler (Oct 17, 2014)

Courier delivered a replacement pump at 7.30pm last night. Very impressed.

Had a few hypos before bedtime, I guess that was the last of the Levemir.  Numbers are good again this morning


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2014)

Glad to hear you got things sorted, and quickly


----------

